# Hatcheries and Breeds



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi
I am new to this and want to get started with egg layers. I want colorful and friendly. I was thinking about Easter Eggers and Amerucanas. Any suggestions? Also, what are good online hatcheries to use?
Thanks
Beth


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Personally I like Amerucanas!! But it's your choice and I like to order my chickens from http://www.cacklehatchery.com/ they have a great selection!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi and welcome. I'm also new to this. I have two 1month old chicks and a 2 month old chick and getting one more two month old ordering Friday. I suggest you find a hatchery or breeder not too far from where you live so the chicks don't have too far to travel. I ordered mine from a breeder around 2 1/2 hours away and my chicks came the next morning. I think the closer it might be a bit easier of a trip for them. As for breeds because I'm new I can't really answer that but there are some great web sites that talk about breeds. Also I've seen a few that gives you a quiz as for what you want and asks several questions then pairs you up with a breed! I think I saw that on my pet chicken. Com. It was kinda cool! As for me I choose silkies. The first time I saw them I was in love! They actually look furry because the feathers don't have barbs. But if your really after egg production, you wouldn't want silkies. Just take a look online at some breeds or take the chicken quiz and see what's suggested for you. When you get your babies post lots of pictures ok? I wish you the best!


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Cackle hatchery chickens


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for all your info. I can't wait to get them. Have put off the dog for the chickens. Lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good choice Blue. ;-)


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Good choice Blue. ;-)


now I want to hear about the kitties....what thread can we meet on?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

????? You lost me. ??????


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> ????? You lost me. ??????


your profile picture has gone to kittens?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh, the siblings, Mo and Owen. 20 # each. Haven't been kittens in 10 years. Lol. I'll change it again.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Oh, the siblings, Mo and Owen. 20 # each. Haven't been kittens in 10 years. Lol. I'll change it again.


I'm a cat person. actually I'm a person person, but cats come in number two, then maybe chickens. if you saw me with my dogs you'd accuse me of lying. I love them to death, too.









one of my favorite species


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Oh, the siblings, Mo and Owen. 20 # each. Haven't been kittens in 10 years. Lol. I'll change it again.











shoulda put this in the art thread


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really love the line drawings. They are so simple yet communicate so much. There's always movement in what you draw. Yes, put them in the art thread. Were you an art professor?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Really love the line drawings. They are so simple yet communicate so much. There's always movement in what you draw. Yes, put them in the art thread. Were you an art professor?


you are sweet. no. wannabe artist. professional literacy worker ...and yoga therapist.  
you?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Veterinarian, now I'm working for employee benefits company. Taking a Master Gardening Class to open up some new doors. My son is in his second year of college, going through a divorce, and recovering from Sandy. Life's been really tough these past two years, but hopefully I'm on a comeback.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Veterinarian, now I'm working for employee benefits company. Taking a Master Gardening Class to open up some new doors. My son is in his second year of college, going through a divorce, and recovering from Sandy. Life's been really tough these past two years, but hopefully I'm on a comeback.


how! heavy!
we are in a good place now, but not always. my heart goes out to you and your family. nice of you to be so honest and also so very kind and helpful to others....me, for example.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wish we could meet up in person. I'm sure we could talk for hours. Lol. 

So.... I got 5 new chickens this weekend and doubled my small flock to 9. I'll be adding some chicks later this Spring. These chickens are really making me happy.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Wish we could meet up in person. I'm sure we could talk for hours. Lol.
> 
> So.... I got 5 new chickens this weekend and doubled my small flock to 9. I'll be adding some chicks later this Spring. These chickens are really making me happy.


you deserve a dose of happy! nice to see your face


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I changed my pic for you and because Jim thought I was a man. Lol


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah I got 7 cats and moving to chickens


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm at 6 cats, 3 dogs, a conure and now 9 chickens. I must be nuts. Husband asked for a divorce a year ago and moved out in August.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Awww I have four cats, three dogs, 20 Koi fish, two turtles, one horse, four chickens! I got you beat! Your not nuts at all! Just an animal lover like Me. Nothing wrong with that! I'm really lucky, my husband loves animals too! Maybe not quite as much as I do but I catch him sleeping with three dogs and a cat or two from time to time. As I type this I got a dog on my lap and a cat on my head. I'm sure you will find someone who loves animals just like you do! When I was dateing if they didn't like animals, they we're gone! It was really important to me! Animals are a huge part of my life! My family tells me I should live on a farm! But sadly I don't I live in the city. Well, at the outskirts of the city. But still not a farm. But I do what I can with the land I have. Which is not much but more than most around here. I wish you the best and never think your crazy because your not! Best wishes


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Funny thing is my soon to be ex was a veterinarian too. Go figure. He's still a vet, and I'm going into employee benefits.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I changed my pic for you and because Jim thought I was a man. Lol


Lol, EV. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

;-). You gave me one. Thought I'd return the favor.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I have 6 ducks, 20 chickens, 2 goats, 2 horses, 3 cats, 4 dogs, 1 chameleon, 1 gecko, and some fish. I think that's all, I lose count!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cute! What kind of chameleon? 

I got 2 chickens, 10 button quails, 2 fighting fish, a sun conure, a cockatiel, a lovebird, and a cat. Oh and eggs for days in the bator hahah. What do I stand with that? Hahahha jk jk


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovely red dobie. I had one fresh out of vet school. Love them. Great dogs.


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi! No chickens yet, but plan to start a small flock this year.....I do have 3 pet ratties, a blotched kingsnake, 3 elderly rosy boas, and a few dozen cornsnakes.


----------

